# Warehouse 13



## Elodan (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone watch this?

I thought it was decent (not a fan of the female lead).  Definitely has potential (very Friday the 13th, the series like).  Going to give it a couple of more episodes.

Favorite line:  "I made cookies."


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 9, 2009)

I was intrigued. I'm not sure I like the "steampunk" communications they've got going. It seems kinda thrown in there. I do like the stun gun though.


----------



## Oni (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I definitely enjoyed it more than Sanctuary.  But it still felt kind of flat, like something wasn't quite clicking.  I'll make an effort to watch another episode, see if anything hooks me, but I feel like I've seen the two schmucks try to protect the stupid, mouth breathing public from anything remotely interesting a few too many times.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 9, 2009)

I enjoyed it.  I think it works better the Friday the 13th did.  THe acting was a little flat but hopefully that gets better as pilots can be a bit flat.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with liking it, but felt something was not quite there.

I actually like the Librarian series better I think.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 10, 2009)

It was okay, have to wait to see more.  

The seem to throw stuff out there, yet no real interesting back story, just a name of someone attached to it, think it would be interesting to attach more to it.  

Also, I think they need more Lovecraft, the show needs a Dreamland and the old ones in it!


----------



## Aeolius (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree that the pilot leaves a bit to be desired. I did like the steampunk elements, though. For a hint as to where the series might be heading, you can read the various articles at scifiwire.com:

Producers hint at the mystery behind Warehouse 13 | SCI FI Wire
Which supernatural objects you'll see—and one you won't—in Warehouse 13 | SCI FI Wire


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 10, 2009)

I liked it, I'll watch a few more, but I hope it gets better.

Having the steampunk-tech in the warehouse was nifty, but the black-and-white videophone was unnecessary.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 10, 2009)

I liked its Indiana Jones meets the Librarian meets Friday the 13th: the Series vibe- I'll give it a few more episodes to shape up.

But it does need work.

The reliance on antiquated tech is somewhat annoying.  IMHO, unless they come up with _gooooood _reasons for it, they're going to ruin the suspension of disbelief.

The B&W videophone?  Replace w/modern tech unless you say that its more secure since it doesn't use more commonly monitored frequencies, etc.  Or something better.

And accessing the Warehouse's gear via the bioelectric car or slide line is _blech_.  Get a Segway.  Get a trike.  Get a moped.  Get some rollerblades and a pair of Labrador Retrievers.

If you want to keep the slide-line, give the man some brakes and a drop-line on the harness.  Its utter nonsense for a valued agent to risk injury every time he's trying to get a piece of equipment.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 11, 2009)

I liked it somewhat, but the thing it lacked is whatever thing Eureka lacked for me: some neat ideas, reasonably good cast, decent writing, but... something, whatever thing, it's missing, and the show doesn't feel compelling.


----------



## Mark (Jul 11, 2009)

With Tricia Helfer guest starring next episode, I wonder is this is going to become the new series where former stars of other scifi series will make special appearances, like SG1 did for some time?


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 12, 2009)

I liked the pilot overall but I still wonder why the agents had to use the steampunk tech when such modern tech is available.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 12, 2009)

I got the impression from the bit in the warehouse when he was asking for the painting that it somehow interferes with technology or jams radio waves.  Not sure though because that was the one thing I didn't watch closely, as I was busy reading ENWorld.


----------



## Mark (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, I caught the pilot on Hulu and think I will try to watch more of it.  Good chemistry among the actors and a fun premise with lots of potential.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 13, 2009)

They replayed the first episode today so I watched a bit closer with the technology.  Anarchonistic says it best.  I can only imagine the warehouse was built before they considered elevators, except that we see some large pieces, so maybe the roof opens up.  Still doesn't explain the zip line and how he managed to get the Edison cart to move without two people in the front seat 

But I'm still looking forward to more episodes.


----------



## Mark (Jul 13, 2009)

Wycen said:


> (. . .) and how he managed to get the Edison cart to move without two people in the front seat





I thought he hooked up a battery at the end, yes?


----------



## Wycen (Jul 13, 2009)

Mark said:


> I thought he hooked up a battery at the end, yes?




Guess I'll have to watch a third time.


----------



## dravot (Jul 13, 2009)

Mark said:


> I thought he hooked up a battery at the end, yes?




Yup, he did.

We enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 13, 2009)

Thought the zip line was a good touch to get from one location to another in the Warehouse as it is a maze, but a basket would have been better. You would think there would be cat walks too.

The video phone I can deal with as I can see it being secure communications.


----------



## Sutekh (Jul 15, 2009)

Now that the 3rd episode has aired (Well okay, the first and second ep were shown back to back), was it a good episode?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 15, 2009)

I just realized where the hotel girl is from. She was on Radio Free Roscoe a Canadian show a few years back. Wow she's a looker!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2009)

Simon Reynolds could be Data!  Was wondering if he was Brent Spiner up until last night!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 15, 2009)

Hand of Evil said:


> Simon Reynolds could be Data!  Was wondering if he was Brent Spiner up until last night!




I don't recall anyone that looked like Data...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2009)

BrooklynKnight said:


> I don't recall anyone that looked like Data...



the old boss, Artie and him were bonding over the PC, think he looks like a husker Brent Spiner.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 15, 2009)

My assumption about the use of the steampunk vidphones is that they don't require a cell phone network. No towers, no carrier cooperation, nothing. If so, it would make them vastly superior to cell phones.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2009)

It would also probably make the conversations impossible to tap.


----------



## Oni (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I enjoyed this episode more than the previous one.  

I still felt like the two main characters are kind of uninteresting and pretty much devoid of chemistry.  Artie, though seemed edgier and little more well rounded in the portrayal and I like him more now.  I kept wondering why the woman from the inn was hanging around the whole episode, she seemed to just be there without purpose.  

I liked the situation of the week a lot more this time, I felt like it definitely the strength of the episode.  

The interplay between the former boss and Artie was a little weird, but I'm curious to see where it goes.  

The one thing that really bothered me was why the heck did they have near instantaneous access to the acoustical properties of a bunch of banks in Chicago.  I mean that's a pretty odd thing to just be able to pick out of the nether of your supercomputer network.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 15, 2009)

Oni said:


> The one thing that really bothered me was why the heck did they have near instantaneous access to the acoustical properties of a bunch of banks in Chicago.  I mean that's a pretty odd thing to just be able to pick out of the nether of your supercomputer network.




Well, it wasn't acoustical properties, per se, right? It was marble walls and a high ceiling, something you could conceivably (though it's admittedly still a stretch) get out of either an architectural database or some kind of building plan database.


----------



## Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Just saw episode 2 (Chicago Bank Robberies) and I'm glad to see they have introduced a bigger story arc.


----------



## Aeolius (Jul 16, 2009)

The second episode "rang a bell" with me as well, as I have more than a passing interest in the unexplained energies held within particular melodies.

I was reminded of Gershon Kingsley and his song Popcorn


----------



## JeffB (Jul 22, 2009)

3rd episode last night was pretty good. Me and the fiancee are enjoying the show! I'm not having a problem with the suspension of disbelief some seem to be having on this thread though :shrug: (actually, it's probably I just don't really care - same with things I see being argued balance/rules wise about D&D in the general forums- as long as its entertaining for me, I'm good)


----------



## Mark (Jul 22, 2009)

Not bad.  So I guess the two types of story we can get are those where they know what they are looking to find from the start and those where they don't?


----------



## Oni (Jul 22, 2009)

The widget of the week was kind of weird.  I'm warming up to the female lead a bit, but the chemistry between the actors still really isn't there.  The show is ok, but mostly I know I'll watch the next episode because I really want it to get better.


----------



## ssampier (Aug 6, 2009)

*slow on the uptake*

What's the Friday the 13th connection here?

I read the Wikipedia entry, but still not getting it.

By the way wasn't there a Bureau 13 at some time?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 6, 2009)

ssampier said:


> What's the Friday the 13th connection here?




Friday the 13th, the television series, had nothing to do with the horror movies of the same name.  The TV series was a "recover the artifact/widget of the week" thing.

I've watched, and am intrigued enough to keep watching, which is a good sign.  I have always liked Saul Rubinek's (Artie's) character work, and it is cool to see him in a more continuing role.


----------



## ssampier (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh. Well no wonder I was confused.


----------



## Mark (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, Joe Flanigan is another salvaged SciFi actor and if we dare go back to the year D&D was born (1974) then we find that the villain was a series regular of the Planet of the Apes series, too.


----------



## Elodan (Aug 12, 2009)

While I liked seeing some former Warehouse agents, overall I thought last night's episode was pretty bland.  Doesn't seem like the quality is improving.

I'm still on the fence about old fashioned tech being used to do new fashioned tech (i.e. the hologram projector).  Feels like the it's getting played out fast.


----------



## Oni (Aug 13, 2009)

Elodan said:


> While I liked seeing some former Warehouse agents, overall I thought last night's episode was pretty bland.  Doesn't seem like the quality is improving.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about old fashioned tech being used to do new fashioned tech (i.e. the hologram projector).  Feels like the it's getting played out fast.




That's pretty much my feelings.  

I like Artie and, though she annoyed me in the pilot, Myka has been growing on me.  Pete's personality on the other hand is beginning to grate on my nerves and the girl genius, as attractive as she is, is supremely annoying.  All the show carries from week to week is its characters really, there's no real overarching plot, and most of the characters just aren't likable.  

My interest is flagging...


----------



## Dire Bare (Aug 15, 2009)

JeffB said:


> 3rd episode last night was pretty good. Me and the fiancee are enjoying the show! I'm not having a problem with the suspension of disbelief some seem to be having on this thread though :shrug: (actually, it's probably I just don't really care - same with things I see being argued balance/rules wise about D&D in the general forums- as long as its entertaining for me, I'm good)




I'm with you!  I am enjoying the show quite a bit.  I think the two leads actually DO have great chemistry, and I'm confused that others aren't seeing it.  Joanne Kelly, who plays Myka the female agent, I've always liked.  She's played a vampire queen on "The Dresden Files" and Jeremiah's love interest on "Jeremiah".

The show is faaaaaar from realistic, and that's the point!  This is not the X-Files folks!  No, the warehouse isn't organized in an intelligent fashion, yes they use wierd pseudo science tech that isn't really superior than real tech, and yes they solve each weeks "mystery" somewhat too easily . . . . it's all by design!  The real focus of the show is sci fi awesome-fun with whedonesque dialog.

If you are criticizing the show for being realistic, well, then the show probably isn't for you.  I love it!


----------



## 3dfan (Aug 18, 2009)

Mark said:


> Just saw episode 2 (Chicago Bank Robberies) and I'm glad to see they have introduced a bigger story arc.




Me too, man! Because the first episode was so-so but hte second one made me watch this show and wait for new episodes!


----------



## Elodan (Aug 19, 2009)

Much more interesting episode last night than last week.

Liked getting more of Artie's backstory and the possible addition of a nemesis.  It was also good to see Myka getting angry about Artie keeping things from them.  Made me have hope that the leads may grow more into their roles as the chemistry still seems "off."

Hopefully, episodes will become become more consistent.


----------



## Elodan (Aug 23, 2009)

For the record, the show has been renewed for a 13 episode second season.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2009)

That is good to hear.  I've been enjoying it.


----------



## Mark (Aug 24, 2009)

I just caught up with the series through Hulu.  I liked Implosion better than Burnout.  The latter had some script and direction problems that really took me out of the story.


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2009)

Saw the new one (Duped) and thought it was one of the best yet.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 26, 2009)

I wonder if the song choice for the large artifact hanging from the ceiling was inspired by this:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eim5jLlEPYI]YouTube - I Will Survive - Aliensong[/ame]


----------



## Elodan (Aug 26, 2009)

Mark said:


> Saw the new one (Duped) and thought it was one of the best yet.




Gotta agree with you there.  I think this episode did some very good character development.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 26, 2009)

THat was an interesting take on Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Awesome Show*

This show clicked for me from day one.  I don't understand why the chemistry between the leads isn't apparent to everybody.  I thought the leads perfectly captured the roles of "detail-oriented control freak" and "laid-back, intuitive guy."  Of course they annoy each other at first -- they have to get to know each other and build up a friendship through shared trials.  I like the fact that they aren't an automatic romantic pairing a la Moonlighting.  It even makes sense why a pair like that would make a good Warehouse team.

As for the mythology -- I like the basic premise.  In the world of Warehouse 13, humans have some basic psychic presence.  It is weak for most folks, but for those with strong will, or circumstances involving strong emotion, or the right sort of amplifier or conductor material, it results in these "artifacts."  Science doesn't understand it because the effect is sporadic, highly variable, and dangerous, making research difficult.

Plus, of course, they get to play with all of the standard tropes of conspiracy and magic for entertainment value.

I also find it amusing that some folks don't buy the premise, when it is basically identical to the magic item system from D&D.  "OK, you find the Lab Coat of Volta.  Do you wan't to try it on?"


----------



## Oni (Sep 6, 2009)

DreadPirateMurphy said:


> This show clicked for me from day one.  I don't understand why the chemistry between the leads isn't apparent to everybody.  I thought the leads perfectly captured the roles of "detail-oriented control freak" and "laid-back, intuitive guy."  Of course they annoy each other at first -- they have to get to know each other and build up a friendship through shared trials.  I like the fact that they aren't an automatic romantic pairing a la Moonlighting.  It even makes sense why a pair like that would make a good Warehouse team.





The lack of chemistry is not a complaint about the nature of the relationship of the characters.  It's a complaint about how well the actors convey that relationship to the viewer.  The problem here is the actors lack chemistry.  No matter the nature of the relationship between two characters, be it love, hate, or just extreme annoyance with the other, it should be intriguing and fascinating to watch, it should draw you in.  Instead, for me at least, I find the chemistry between the ACTORS to be flat and awkward, and it basically means I don't really care about their characters.  

Artie is basically the only thing keeping me watching the show at the point.


----------



## Dire Bare (Sep 6, 2009)

Oni said:


> The lack of chemistry is not a complaint about the nature of the relationship of the characters.  It's a complaint about how well the actors convey that relationship to the viewer.  The problem here is the actors lack chemistry.  No matter the nature of the relationship between two characters, be it love, hate, or just extreme annoyance with the other, it should be intriguing and fascinating to watch, it should draw you in.  Instead, for me at least, I find the chemistry between the ACTORS to be flat and awkward, and it basically means I don't really care about their characters.
> 
> Artie is basically the only thing keeping me watching the show at the point.




I'm with the pirate.  I think the two leads have great chemistry and I enjoy watching them as much as I do Artie and Claudia.  The only character I really haven't clicked with yet is Leena, as she doesn't seem to have much of a role to play in the show.


----------



## dravot (Sep 6, 2009)

Dire Bare said:


> I'm with the pirate.  I think the two leads have great chemistry and I enjoy watching them as much as I do Artie and Claudia.  The only character I really haven't clicked with yet is Leena, as she doesn't seem to have much of a role to play in the show.




I felt that the chemistry wasn't there in the first few episodes, but it's definitely there now.


----------



## Elodan (Sep 24, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed the season finale.

I think adding a nemesis like MacPherson really helped with the story and character development.

Nice to see Pete's "hunches" come into play.  Plus, lots of good twists and a bang of an ending.  Already looking forward to next season.


----------

